

Ask HN: What cool domain names do you have for sale? - dgudkov


======
riskish
I have <http://www.invisibleobama.com> for sale. I'm sure someone with the
right attitude could monetize it well since a similarly named twitter account
has over 60K+ followers on twitter (@invisibleobama, which i don't own).

If anyone is interested, comment here and i'll get in touch. I'm not asking
much.

------
shill
dialcloud.com (cloud, voip, sms)

localbux.com (SoLoMo, barter, deals)

blinkbot.com (generic)

busypad.com (tablet or saas application)

cylindr.com (database related)

dronegear.com (the drones are coming!)

peerworlds.com (social, gaming)

whenup.com (events)

xlsquid.com (generic)

zapfacts.com (informational)

~~~
therealarmen
How much for dialcloud.com? Couldn't find any contact info in your profile.

------
ohashi
GameDevelopers.com In theory, I'd like to do something productive with it, but
in practice I wouldn't mind a big check to fund my current startup instead.

------
zack12
ThingsInFive.com Probably i will develop some kind of e commerce store on it

------
jjets718
<http://www.wecute.com>

------
logn
independentlabel.org and schoolofprogramming.com/net/org

I plan on developing both but if anyone's interested, I can be bought :)

------
rsiqueira
dr.do, play.do, gtd.do, docs.do, go2.do

------
helen842000
startupsspace.com tweetius.com pikty.com angelbuzz.com DVDBrain.com
DuckTheme.com FortGrid.com Brightype.com

------
samwillis
swapsend.com (for a drop send type site? also have swopsend.com)

designdown.com

------
philip1209
imhungryandihavenobacon.com

------
sunnynagra
Hiiire.com

Lyricaly.com

------
teem
tractab.com (Receipt/Invoice/Credit Card Billing Management)

------
8jef
igoslow.com blastafaria.com expediway.com seosoap.com

------
kodeshpa
sharepixel.me getdrops.com digix.me digixcard.com

------
silntbob
Screwclothing.com

------
mapster
seedfloat.com, odlephia.com, korzu.com

------
dawson
alert.ly, ilike.it and seedround.co.uk

------
philiphodgen
tcotu.com (The Center of the Universe)

------
jeffpalmer
paddr.com (Pad Dr - housing related)

------
simantel
opticks.com, illbeinmybunk.com

------
npguy
NeverSayBye.com Streetwits.com URGud.com DrDoubt.com

------
anujkk
quickbite.in

guzloo.com

------
DhruvKumarJha
FAV.ASIA

------
pieterhg
regg.ae

------
Rain_maker
wittybirds.com

------
alopes
independent.fm

------
thiagodotfm
startupar.com

------
israelyc
driverbug.com

------
Mankhool
mankhool.com

------
kirchhoff
notesure.com

------
callmeed
lustomer.com

------
Pbyte
debugger.co

------
Mankhool
geosear.ch

------
skram
vpses.net

------
xSwag
setu.ps

